# les chaleurs



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
j'ai vu une phrase :
_Dans les chaleurs, on ne peut pas garder la viande._
Mais j'ai du mal à justifier l'utilisation du pluriel de "chaleur".
Pourriez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## newg

Bonjour Anna,

J'avoue que la phrase ne veut pas dire grand chose à mes yeux mais tentons quand même de répondre à ta question. 

Je dirais que "dans les chaleurs" fait référence aux endroits où la température n'est pas assez fraîche pour y conserver de la viande. 

Ainsi le mot "chaleur" est posé comme un nom représentant tous les endroits où la chaleur est trop élevée. 

Toutefois, cet emploi me semble assez bizarre. 
_Dans la chaleur, on ne peut pas garder la viande_ l'est tout autant.

J'aurais proposé : 

_Dans les endroits à forte(s) chaleur(s), on ne peut pas garder la viande._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,


newg said:


> _Dans les endroits à forte(s) chaleur(s), on ne peut pas garder la viande._


Ou dans les périodes de... 

Au revoir


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon !
pourtant c'est un exemple que j'ai trouvé dans un dico en ligne...
Mais bon, merci à vous deux !


----------



## 314ns

Dans les chaleurs = dans les périodes de fortes chaleurs


----------



## Mauricet

Anna-chonger said:


> Ah bon !
> pourtant c'est un exemple que j'ai trouvé dans un dico en ligne...
> Mais bon, merci à vous deux !



Citation ("L'homme de Brive" de Jean-Max Brua) : _Elle dit : "par ces chaleurs, on salit tant plus qu'on transpire...".

Dans les chaleurs_ = dans n'importe quelles circonstances où il fait chaud. Pour moi ça n'a rien de bizarre.


----------



## crazy_diamond

malgré que cette phrase me semble bizarre,mais je pense que le pluriel a été employé parce que l'auteur de cette phrase,veut dire par "chaleurs" "les periodes de chaleur"...


----------



## ChrisPa

bonjour
"cette chaleur" ou "ces chaleurs" me semble correct, mais je pense que "les chaleurs" ne se dit pas vraiment (même si ce n'est pas vraiement incorrect)


----------



## rxmagny

L
Bonjour à tous

Les chaleurs s'utilisent surtout pour désigner une période de la vie sexuelle des animaux mais également pour désigner des périodes chaudes..."par ces chaleurs...


----------



## Sarah Tissot

J’allais faire le même commentaire. La phrase est donnée sans contexte, il est donc difficile de savoir si l’auteur veut dire qu’il est impossible de garder la viande d’animaux qui étaient en chaleur ou s’il est impossible de garder la viande lorsqu’il fait chaud.


----------



## tilt

Sarah Tissot said:


> J’allais faire le même commentaire. La phrase est donnée sans contexte, il est donc difficile de savoir si l’auteur veut dire qu’il est impossible de garder la viande d’animaux qui étaient en chaleur ou s’il est impossible de garder la viande lorsqu’il fait chaud.


Euh... Voir dans _les chaleurs _une évocation de la période de rut me semble franchement tiré par les cheveux. 

Pour ma part, je rejoins ceux qui le comprennent comme _les périodes de forte chaleur_.


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Je ne veux pas faire de théories à la noix, étant donné que nous n’avons (toujours) pas de contexte, mais ayant été élevée dans une ferme, il se trouve qu’il y a de nombreuses circonstances dans lesquelles la viande d’un animal n’est pas acceptée pour la boucherie et pour la vente ; certains taux d’hormones notamment doivent être respectés. Cela reste donc une possibilité mais peut-être qu’Anna-Chonger peut nous éclairer sur le contexte…


----------



## itka

> _Dans les chaleurs, on ne peut pas garder la viande_


Vous voulez dire que dans cette phrase vous comprenez _les chaleurs_ des animaux ?  
Je manque sans doute d'imagination, mais cette interprétation ne me serait jamais venue à l'esprit !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Vous voulez dire que dans cette phrase vous comprenez _les chaleurs_ des animaux ?
> Je manque sans doute d'imagination, mais cette interprétation ne me serait jamais venue à l'esprit !


Ni à moi non plus… (Pourtant j'ai grandi à la campagne ! )

J'ai retrouvé la source dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie (la 4e édition) s.v. _garder_… Le contexte de la phrase elle-même est inexistant. Cependant, le contexte de l'article implique clairement que l'on y parle de la température extérieure et non de la période de rut…


----------



## rxmagny

Chers amis et autres.
Mon commentaire sur les chaleurs si vous le lisez bien était une réponse à ChrisPa qui se demandait si cette expression s'utilisait vraiment. Cher Tilt, à aucun moment je n'ai appliqué cet usage dans la phrase proposée initialement, ce serait effectivement tiré par les cheveux que je n'ai plus, soyez donc tolérant. En ce qui concerne les commentaires qui suivent, ils ont perdu le contact avec la cause de mon commentaire.
Je vois que quand on évoque le sexe, les esprits s'échauffent!...


----------



## tilt

rxmagny said:


> Cher Tilt, à aucun moment je n'ai appliqué cet usage dans la phrase proposée initialement, ce serait effectivement tiré par les cheveux que je n'ai plus, soyez donc tolérant.


Cher Rxmagny,

Ce n'est pas ton commentaire, mais celui de Sarah Tissot qui m'a fait réagir. C'est d'ailleurs bien elle que j'ai citée, dans ma réponse.
Je ne pense pas que signaler son désaccord en pareil cas soit un manque de tolérance. Anna-Chonger a posé une question, et je m'efforce, comme tout le monde ici, de lui apporter une réponse que je crois juste. Ça ne va pas plus loin.


----------



## rxmagny

Cher Tilt
Autant pour moi.


----------

